# Who makes you laugh?



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

And we thought music was divisive enough! I've got a hunch that a person's taste in comedy is even more personal, and varies even more from person to person, and elicits even stronger reactions of like or otherwise, so... I thought I'd start a little light hearted post looking at tastes in comedy. My personal top ten are...

1. Bill Hicks - forthright (and now sadly dead) American stand up who told it like it was....
2. Fawlty Towers - the first thing I can remember laughing at that still makes me laugh (I loved the Goodies too, but they look a little jaded now)
3. The Office, Extras, and anything Ricky Gervais does - I am going to see him in September and cannot wait!
4. Monty Python series and films - just genius...
5. Peter Cook and Dudley Moore - a real shame they are no longer with us....
6. Billy Connolly in stand up - how does he keep track of ten trains of thought at once?
7. Eddie Izzard - do earwigs make chutney?!
8. Russell Brand - not to keen on the tv stuff, but his stand up is excellent
9. The Royle Family on tv - so true to life....
10. Not quite sure, Steve Coogan maybe?

Things I cannot stand; Harry Hill, Harry Hill, Harry Hill oh and errrrr Harry Hill....!

Rght then, who's next?

MM xxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Good one MM.  Mine are in no particular order ..... 

1.	David Walliams and Mat Lucus – )Little Britain boys of course), we saw the live show too!  I love Andy and Lou especially as you will see from my photo on my profile!  For all the big fans out there (Bandicoot   ), here is a scene I found particularlyfunny …. “Right, now which card shall we choose for your brother Declan”  “That one”  “yeh I’m not sure about that, that is a card you buy when someone’s died, why don’t we get him one with sailing boats, your brother Declan loves sailing boats”……  “THAT ONE!”  “ok then if  you’re sure” ……. 3 minutes later .... Andy:-  “It’s his Birthday he’s not dead!”

2.	This is really controversial but I loved the series of ‘Nighty Night’ which was shown on BBC 2 and was a very very black comedy …  The first series was genius!  For those of you who don’t know it, it was about this woman who’s husband was terminally ill but she was just selfish beyond belief - she would say stuff like 'oh, it's all about you' when he was in hospital!!!  Very funny but I realise contraversial and sick at the same time!  Am I alone with this one – did anyone see the series?

3.	Phoenix Nights – or any of the Peter Kay stand up

4.	The Office – still watch the re-runs now and again.  Ricky Gervais is great like you say MM (enjoy the show!) and Extras too.

5.	Catherine Tate Show – I particularly like ‘The Nan’ …. “what a fu**ing liberty!” and the ‘TGI Friday’s’ take off “table 4 going hot hot hot”!

6.	‘Selected’ bits from League of Gentlemen – like brother and sister couple (!!) Tubs and Edward (very weird but funny!).

7. Alan Partridge – who could forget 

8.	Dame Edna – went to see her/him a couple of week’s ago (in the audience on 1st show) and we managed to get ourselves on the telly – we got front row seats!  She stayed in character the whole night, even when the cameras were switched off!  Good to have her back I say!

Ummm….. 9 & 10 can’t think at the moment

Don’t like Ruth Kelly (not a comedian I know but the voice and mannerisms make me cringe I’m afraid!)

Love Andy Pipkin (but you can call me Pipkin)
xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I only seem to laugh at daft comedy so mine are a mixture of peoples, dramas and films:

No 1 Fav is Vicar of Dibly - Practically stop breathing through laughter whenever this is on

No 2 is a film called 'Saving Grace' - not many seem to have seen it but it is very funny

No 3 is Graham Norton

No 4 is Jonathan Ross (I know bizarre but for some reason I laugh alot when he is on)

No 5  is 'Friends' - Gets me everytime

No 6 is my BF and her 6 yr old son who live in France - don't get to see them often so we always have a laugh when we do met up

No 7 is Martin Clunes - he always seems to get me laughing even when he is being serious!!

No 8 is Kenny Everet - how I miss him

No 9 is 'The Royal Family'

No 10 is Ricky Gervais shows


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi All
I can see Ricky Gervias is very popular...i love him also. You lucky thing MM going to see him live in Sept....i am going to try and get hold of some tickets from somewhere, as he is extending his gig..
My mum and i watched him the other night, the episode with David Bowie. My mum was in tears with laughter...fabulous... 

I love faulty Towers
Absolutely Fabulous
I love Dads Army (ummm its the bald head and the Norris lookalike...Captain Mannering.
I think Norris, Emily and Rita should do a sitcom from Coronation Street?
Fraiser
Little Britain (but alittle bored now)
League of Gentleman (i saw live on stage, umm that was interesting..
I love Dame Edna 
The Office
Alan Partidge
Not the nine oclock news was good at the time
Do you remember the american sitcome SOAP anyone? that was funny for its era..
I have to laugh at some of the carry on films (sorry) and On the Buses.

On that note i better disapear before i show myself up any further..

love astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Astrid, 

Ricky G keeps adding dates to the tour - have a look on ticket master or ebay, I'm sure there will be a few left....... We're going on 22/09, we could see you there!!!

MM xxxxx

ps pipkin, you're right, your name sake and his mate David are pretty funny; I really enjoyed the special live stuff on Comic Relief...


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I love Lee Evans, very funny and very quick witted too!
Kevin Bl**dy Wilson - an Australian comedian who is very rude, and sings lots of rude songs but does make me howl with laughter (I remember a works conference we had a few years ago and me teaching all the coach the rude songs on the way back home from the back seat of the coach - much to the disgust of the senior management at the front of the vehicle - LOL)!
Jim Carrey - not a comedian but I loved him in Bruce Almighty
Billy Connelly - the big yin himself
Little Britain - all of it! 

Any live comedy act - I was over in Birmingham at one of the comedy clubs there a few weeks ago - I can never remember what the one liners were that made me laugh though?! 

I'm sorry about this ladies, I don't think a great deal to Ricky Gervais   sorry! Although I have to admit the sketch on Comic Relief with Bono, Bob Geldof, Jamie Oliver etc was funny! The series 'The Office' has never really done it for me, perhaps I've worked in too many offices?  

Fab thread MM!

Love to all x


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Astrid - I can see why you liked "On The Buses" - I bet Arthur (Olive's husband) was your heartthrob!!  Just your type !! And yes I remember "Soap" - actually was watching it on some weird Sky channel the other night ! - "confused ? You will be !!" - and yes I agree about the Carry On Films (I take it you know the actress who starred in a Carry On Film and was a Coronation Street regular?)

There are some really good things on "You Tube" that I regularly visit to cheer myself up:

firstly - sketches from Python (I actually saw Monty Python on stage when they toured in the early 70s - I'll never forget it!!) - secondly my favourite sketch from Morecambe and Wise - the one where they are in their pjs & dressing gowns making breakfast to the "striptease" music. It makes me laugh no matter how I'm feeling !!

S.A.F.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

I think we once did who we found sexy, and I included people who make me laugh! So, with *some * overlap, in no particular order, and leaving you to guess the overlap:

1. DH (Lucky me!)
2. Eddie Izzard
3. Billy Connelly
4. Russel Brand (Definitely not Jo Brand!)
5. John Cleese
6. Caroline Aherne
7. Pete and Dud
8. What's that man's name who is Mr Bean and was on Not the Nine O'Clock News? My deaf students loved his Mr. Bean
9. The "I can't believe it's not butter" sketch from Vicar of Dibley.
10. Lenny Bruce (Even b4 my time!)

jq x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

J, 

It's Rowan Atkinson.... I can never understand how the man who's genius reigned supreme in Blackadder could ever do something as banal as Mr Bean - but that just proves my point about how personal comedy is!!!!!

mm XXXX


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l like

Lee evans                          seen him live fantastic
that comedian from Iran        sorry dont no his name
peter sellers                        makes me laugh he is just silly
Little britian                        all of it
lilly savage                          he is just wonderful such a nice guy
my husband                        he is just mad, one of comments
parliment                            cause they talk out of there A--E
robin hood men in tights        soooooooooooooooooo funny 


i would say that i like anybody who makes me laugh

bell


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

MM, That's right, Rowan Atkinson! I loved Blackadder and Not the 9 o'clock news. It was the deaf students who turned me on to the visual hunour of Mr Bean!

Hey Bell, glad to see you appreciate your DH's humour too! Another lucky woman! (Did you spot the overlap?!!!) 

Jq xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

1. Peter Kaye

2. Billy Connolly

3. Friends

4. and still thinkin.........


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi girls, what a good thread, we could all do with a laugh I'm sure! I have to agree with emcee and disagree with everyone else - Ricky Gervais just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid...I prefer him in Extras, but in the Office he just reminded me of too many horrible people! (He was too good!)

Blackadder yes, Friends yes (even though I've seen them all a million times), Not 9 o clock news yes, Billy Connolly very much, Bell - do you mean Omid Djalili? yes he is fab, Alan Partridge is hilarious...I could go on - seems like most people make me laugh actually, obviously I am not terribly discerning (apart from the Office)...

anyone seen the film 'Little Miss Sunshine'?? The end scenes had me laughing sooo much. MM I was lucky enough to see Bill Hicks before he died at the Edinburgh Festival, and he was great.
Chris Evans on the radio also makes me laugh. 

My DH and best friend also can reduce me to helplessness of laughter


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ruby, 

You are the only person I have ever 'met' who likes, and better yet, actually saw Bill. Do tell me more, what I wouldn't have given to see him.... I got into him through a disasterous ex-boyfriend; terrible relationship, but I'm so grateful for the chance to get to know his material!Lately I've been watching excerpts that fans have uploaded on to youtube, and I have tons of his stuff on my ipod. I also read a great book written by his chum Kevin last year, will dig that again soon I think...

Thanks Ruby!

M xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Ah now this is a topic thats close to my heart! DH and I spend most of our TV time watching comedy dvd's  

Er think I might be out there on my own though in terms of taste!...

Guess who's  number one?

1.Harry hill, Harry Hill, Harry Hill!    Sorry MM!  
Watching one of his stand-up dvds was the first and only time I laughed so hard I didn't know whether I was going to be sick or wet myself! Was touch and go at both ends!!!
saw him live and even met him afterwards...yep am a truly weird groupie! Dh and I proudly have a signed poster in a frame on our wall  

also, in no particular order...

Sitcoms and stand-ups:

Frasier 

Black Books

Porridge

Peter kaye (especially Pheonix Nights)

Spaced

Victoria Wood 

Vicar of Dibley


FILMS:

Shaun of the Dead

Nacho Libre

School of Rock

Elf

Anchorman

Napoleon Dynamite

Austin Powers


Can't stand:

Little Britain esp David Walliams
My Family (I thought comedy was supposed to make you laugh?)


Must dash, dissertation calls.


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Some great oldies on here then, mine off the top of me head:

My family - especially my brother, they're all a bit whacky but he's hilarious
Peter Kay, especially when DH is watching cos watching him laugh is even funnier cos he gets all red and wrinkled and make no noise for ages then the tears start rolling
Black Adder
Harry Hill, especially on You've Been Framed 
Little Britain depending on my mood
Billy C (big Yin) his swearing just doesn't offend me
Jasper Carrot
Carry on films
My mate Nicky

Really don't like Ricky Gervais (but did like the office??) or Mr Bean (but do like Rowan Atkinson in other stuff).


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

MM I saw Bill in the summer of 1991, when I was the tender age of 18!    
He was performing in a big tent on the Meadows (big fields in Edinburgh, in the student area) - it was before the Festival (Fringe) became the huge comedy fest that it is these days (the festival is still really good, but 1990 sort of time, it wasn't as mainstream as it is today -same with the Hogmanay celebrations). Anyway, me and my friend thought we were being incredibly grown up going to this gig - and I have to say, from what I can remember, he was hysterical. Most of the audience were drunk (I think he was too), and we thought he was so cool as he was smoking on stage and everything!! That was the first of me getting into him because we just stumbled upon the gig really, getting tickets for shows without really doing any research - I wish I could see him again now with more life experience under my belt. But I'm really glad for the experience!

I agree with whoever said they don't connect with Rowan Atkinson doing Mr Bean. ?? Just don't like it at all and think it's a bit creepy actually


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Pipkin, gotta hand it to you... The Catherine Tate Show has finally made it to Australia and 'The Nan' just had me on the floor. Thought of you as I chortled away, especially when she came out with her 'What a f***ing liberty' catchprase!

Hmm, you've heard most of these rather a lot now (talk about being late to post here) but for what it's worth:
Little Britain, paying particular homage to Lou and Andy (Pipkin  )
The Office - I really have worked with David Brent in so many offices... no wonder I work from hom these days!
Mel B character on Bo Selecta - very rude but that's why it's funny
Peter Kay - he talks like my entire family
Billy Connolly - would love to see him live next time he's over here. Lucky girls who already have!
Alan Partidge ("Ooh textbook intercourse. That really is first class.")

Must go - DH needs computer back...  

Love B xxx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

I love comedy - it is my viewing of choice. Great thread - it has made me smile just thinking about what to put on my list  

So many things make me laugh - one of the first was Bob Newhart (on vinyl) anyone remember him (American and v funny - "the driving instructor"). Other than him - and in no order:

DH (he really does have a gsoh!)
Morecambe & Wise
Little Britain - but wearing thin now (love Andy & Lou and yeh but no but yeh but no)
Catherine Tate - but pretty much only Lauren & Gran
Ricky Gervais
Peter Kay is a genius
Alan Partridge
Blackadder
Loved Jeeves and Wooster for some gentle amusing comedy
Monty Python
The Mary Whitehouse Experience
Not the 9o'clock News
The Royle Family

Must go and dig out some of my dvds!
Love,
Nickah
xxx


----------

